# TTOC Merchandise - Have Your Say...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What do you think of the current TTOC merchandise?

Would like to get some honest feedback on what your views are on the scope of the items, the price, the overall look and feel of any items you have purchased or how you perceive them from the items viewed in the club shop.

Please feel free to add any comments, this is an area of the club which we are looking to possibly refresh in the near future, in particular the clothing.

Is there anything that we are missing which as a car club we should have available?

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I like a lot of the merchandise at the moment.

However, one suggestion........

Everything is logo'd TTOC, when folk might like to have items that are just logo'd 'TT'

Since Audi dont still sell anything with the Mk1 logo, I reckon they'd be happy enough with the TTOC using the Mk1 logo?

I also have a keyring idea..........

I dont know if the club has sought another supplier of DavidG type keyfobs or not, but how about a keyring with a detatchable £1 size fob branded for the TTOC or just TT, for use in supermarket trolleys etc etc?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

What about being able to put forum names on t shirts. would make it easier to recognise people you talk to on the forum at big meets. (could go on the back like football shirts)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

malstt said:


> What about being able to put forum names on t shirts. would make it easier to recognise people you talk to on the forum at big meets. (could go on the back like football shirts)


Yeah, like that idea.

As I've already said in a previous post on the forum (but got no response), I do find it difficult to match forum names/actual names and cars together. I'm sure there are people at meets I 'talk' to on the forum but I woudn't know them from Adam at meets.

T-shirts or name badges would be useful.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT K8 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > What about being able to put forum names on t shirts. would make it easier to recognise people you talk to on the forum at big meets. (could go on the back like football shirts)
> ...


Sorry, I did mean to reply to your suggestion about users plates. I quite like the idea, the ones I'm doing for ultimate dubs are just going to be printed on paper and laminated by myself. But I am going to look into costs for getting something more substantial made up.

As for the names on T-shirts, that's actually quite possible also. We're looking at a couple of options for different t-shirts and clothing in general, which would have the option of printing on the back of the item (on t-shirts definitely). So as we're ordering individual items we could pretty easily just add the artwork for a name or design on the back of the item. I think it would be along the lines of £3 or £4 extra for personalisation on top of the item cost.

Anyway, like both ideas and will come back at some point soon with some options for people.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have always wondered if some of the aluminium caps will fit the MK2 TT's. Like the washer fluid cap as that is one thing that lets done my otherwise metal cap'ed engine bay. What about a memory stick like an audi key but with some TTOC emblem or writing on it? That could be quite a nifty item. Also I have been looking everywhere for a decent lanyard that could be used to keep my bonnet open half way but found most are too short for the job, you could do a longer version for that exact purpose?

Another idea could be having Valve caps with TTOC written on them? Could work but would have to see then on to get a full idea what they may be like. I'm out of idea for the moment!


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Nick, I can make these on 2mm or 5mm Foamex material on our Digital printer at work.

Cost would be minimal and for the show it would cost nothing, i have some stock material spare.
All i would need is the artwork you created and i can do the rest.

The print is waterproof for 2 years and would look more better in my opinion.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

McKenzie said:


> I have always wondered if some of the aluminium caps will fit the MK2 TT's. Like the washer fluid cap as that is one thing that lets done my otherwise metal cap'ed engine bay.


I'm sure Trev will produce them for the MkII very soon as he has one now


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

WhittleTT said:


> Nick, I can make these on 2mm or 5mm Foamex material on our Digital printer at work.
> 
> Cost would be minimal and for the show it would cost nothing, i have some stock material spare.
> All i would need is the artwork you created and i can do the rest.
> ...


Well I think using Foamex rather than laminating paper would look a lot smarter in my opinion. Would be a nice touch.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have always wondered if some of the aluminium caps will fit the MK2 TT's. Like the washer fluid cap as that is one thing that lets done my otherwise metal cap'ed engine bay.
> ...


That would be nice, the only thing I can't seem to get hold of is the washer fluid cap for euro models of the MK2. Also getting hold of a oil cap made out of aluminium is not possible, I have had to modify my oil cap to get mine to work! Would using a already made aluminium cap to get an impression off be helpful? or is it just as easy to get a design of the originals?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure all is in hand but feel free to PM Trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm sure all is in hand but feel free to PM Trev :wink:


Yip p/m me any ideas that you have am sure we could design something to everyones liking 
As for the washer caps they are in hand but we are finding some owners don't have the water filters in so we will need to know first from them if they have them fitted and adjust the dia of the cap 

Cheers Trev


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah I see, I didn't know that some did not have filters. I can take some pictures of the one's I have currently and that could be a good starting place? I will be first on the list for the washer fluid cap! I have been searching and waiting ages for that will fit.


----------

